# Facial hair, how do you ladies feel about it?



## JayDee7 (Sep 12, 2017)

I have recently grown my beard out for the first time in a long time and I like the way I look. I keep it trimmed and I still look professional. Some say I look younger (I’m 40) and I think it looks cool and it’s really nice not shaving. Luckily my hair hasn’t turned gray yet. My wife likes the way I look, says I look handsome and adorable, but hates the way it feels against her face and body, this resulting in less kissing time but more of her stroking my beard and her hands on my face which is nice but less kissing which is bad. We are accustomed to lots of kissing so I miss it. I’m going in for a hair cut this afternoon and maybe I’ll add in a shave, but I just wanted to know what everyone else thought about beards and facial hair in general.


----------



## Laura2018 (Jan 4, 2018)

My husband has a beard and I love it. It gets a little prickly (for kissing) when he first trims it, but it is worth it.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

My wife seems to be ambivalent to not liking it when Ive grown out a circle beard. 

I myself dont think I could stand to grow it out again. Itchy and bugs the hell out of me. Props to the guys who can wear them. I cant.


----------



## NickyT (Aug 14, 2017)

I only like a beard in rare cases, and then they must be kept trimmed. I don't know what I would do if my husband grew a beard! My son has a beard. I cringe when I see it so you can see how averse I am to them. His sisters and girlfriend love it, love it, love it. 

Just my opinion! I would listen to what your wife wants.  I think if she likes the look she will get used to the feel.


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

Obey the beard! That's my motto. LOL

I love beards, both in the way they look and in the way they feel. My guess is that it may take her a moment to get used to the wirey tickle of a beard, but give her some time. Eventually that slight brush against the skin is quite a plus!


----------



## Vinnydee (Jan 4, 2016)

I will be blunt since we are all adults here. My wife does not like facial hair because it scratches her thighs. It also leaves her upper lip red and sore since she likes a lot of kissing. What I am forced to do is just a small goatee.


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

Well trimmed and tidy looking beard, sexy as hell on my man. I love it when he rubs it on my arse.

And of course the fact he looks like porno cop when he has a pair of reflector sunnies on gives me a smile


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

Love it! And, I love beard or stubble burn but I'm a bit of a weirdo.


----------



## zookeeper (Oct 2, 2012)

Try beard oil. It will soften your beard and make it less scratchy. I advise you start with something simple and unscented. Don't use much, you only need 2 or 3 drops once a day.


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

Middle of Everything said:


> My wife seems to be ambivalent to not liking it when Ive grown out a circle beard.
> 
> I myself dont think I could stand to grow it out again. Itchy and bugs the hell out of me. Props to the guys who can wear them. I cant.


Circle beard?


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

chillymorn69 said:


> Circle beard?


What most people think of a goatee. Standard goatee is just on the chin iirc. Circle beard is stache, goatee and soul patch.


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

Middle of Everything said:


> What most people think of a goatee. Standard goatee is just on the chin iirc. Circle beard is stache, goatee and soul patch.


Hmm,

I guess i grow a circle when i grow my beard .learn something new everyday.


----------



## Betrayedone (Jan 1, 2014)

I have a French tickler on my upper lip.........4 generations of pleasure.......


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

Man I get so jealous of the beards some men can grow. I just can't, it doesn't come in thick and full. It looks ok after maybe two days without shaving. Kind of a 5 o'clock shadow look. Anything after day three it just looks scraggly and weak. Like what you would imagine shaggy from Scooby Doo would look like if he tried to grow a beard. 

I can grow a goatee in my chin, it grows in thick in that one spot only. No soul patch, no stash, definitely no full beard. Curse my facial hair genetics. Ive always wanted to grow a gnarly beard. I honestly wouldn't care if my wife didn't like it because I wish I could grow one so bad.

Thinking of doing a Wayne Static goatee just to make up for the otherwise lack of facial hair. I always keep it neetly trimmed, but I need that goatee lol. I can't even remember what my chin looks like. I haven't seen it in over 15 years.


----------



## Parttimehippie (Dec 23, 2017)

I love a beard!
But for her sake, find a great conditioner and keep the crumbs out of it.


----------



## MidnightBlue (Nov 20, 2017)

I am not a fan of the beard. My husband grew one and it turned me off completely. Kissing him with it was repulsive. I would turn my head involuntarily when he tried to kiss me. He would get upset so I tried to make a conscious effort not to do it but I couldn’t hide my discomfort. I’m pretty sure part of my revulsion has to do with a negative experience I had as a child involving a bearded man, though. Some men look good with them.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

I think facial hair is so, very attractive! It's one of those masculine characteristics that I'm very drawn to. 

Having said that though, it's not pleasant in terms of kissing. My poor face gets quite torn up.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

I have a beard, I’d like to shave it but my wife complains when I mention getting rid of it. The thing is it has a lot of grey. I think it makes me look 20 years older (I’m 47). And I find it really annoying when people offer a senior discount and my wife laughs about it for weeks telling anyone who’ll listen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toblerone (Oct 18, 2016)

Betrayedone said:


> I have a French tickler on my upper lip.........4 generations of pleasure.......


ok this comment is disturbing me.

did you mean 'for' and not the number four?


----------



## Betrayedone (Jan 1, 2014)

Ha......4 generations of mustachioed men.......


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

The ONLY facial hair I like on men is a short neat beard, sort of like the one George Michael had. I cant stand long thick beards, and goaties are just awful. Nearly all facial hair makes the man looks so much older for a start. 
I hate moustaches of any sort and hate kissing a man with one. I am very glad to have a man who is clean shaven.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

@Diana7's post, covers my wife's feelings on this.


----------



## cma62 (Jul 31, 2010)

I think it looks great on some men....but really not a fan


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

I love short trimmed beards or 5 o'clock shadows on men. My husband has had a beard that he keeps trimmed and nicely shaped for about 8 years. A few weeks ago he suddenly shaved it off and it was nothing short of traumatic for me. I didn't want to kiss him and looking at him was . . . unusually distressing. I was actually rather unsettled by how upsetting it was. 

Fortunately his hair grows freakishly fast, so it was a back in a few days. 

I don't like the bushy, thick beards that seem to be popular with younger men these days.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

I have a full (and very curly — think ringlets) beard. Wife LOVES it.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

Both of my husbands had moustaches. The second husband only grew one after I requested it. Looking back, I realize I never dated any man after I was 21 who didn't have a 'stache. I'm not all that fond of beards - too much hair IMO - but there is something about a moustache that I absolutely adore. Go figure ... 

I just don't care for a totally clean-shaven man.


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

My wife hates facial hair, so I have been shaving for close to 25 years now. Before I met her, I did have a beard for a few years. Honestly, it made me looker older. I'd like to see how I'd look now that I have some grey streaks, but it's not enough for me to grow one when my wife doesn't like it.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr The Other (Feb 1, 2014)

I am growing a beard on behalf of my girlfriend. 
Well groomed though. And oiled daily.
My beard, that is.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

Mr The Other said:


> I am growing a beard on behalf of my girlfriend.
> Well groomed though. And oiled daily.
> My beard, that is.


Does oiling it help it not to be so scratchy?


----------



## VibrantWings (Sep 8, 2017)

I don't like them....especially the really long ones. Food in them? Makes me want to puke. 

Some men can pull off realllllyyyyy light mustaches but nah, really not into the facial hair.


----------



## Red Sonja (Sep 8, 2012)

Guys who look like this (below) are all over the place where I live. For now, ignore the “faux hawk fade” hairstyle (because it should have stayed back in the 1990’s where it belongs). Let’s just talk about the beard …

First, women seem to swoon over this **** these days. However, my women friends and I (of all ages) … when we encounter these types of beards on an attractive man … engage in a discussion of how the **** would we kiss this guy? Would we “miss” and hit beard? Would we be able to find his lips at all? The conclusion is always "too much trouble", relegate him to the “eye candy” category and move on, he’ll probably spend too much time grooming to be much fun in any case.

A beard like that is a “shield”, a “barrier” … think about that before you start getting carried away with that beard. Perhaps it’s the same thing men think about women who trowel on the makeup.


----------



## Primrose (Mar 4, 2015)

For me, nothing is sexier than well maintained facial hair. I prefer it to clean shaven; hands down. 

Have you tried trimming around your lips? I appreciate when my fiance does this because it keeps the tickling to a minimum when we kiss.


----------



## Mr The Other (Feb 1, 2014)

minimalME said:


> Does oiling it help it not to be so scratchy?


Yes. 

Conditioner also works, but oil is more effective and keeps it more groomable. It avoids the wild mountain man/hipster look.


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

I am not a fan of facial hair at all.

I always preferred my husband clean shaven, but he grew a goatee a few years back and it has stayed. He shaved it once, and it was weird. lol. So I like his goatee, it makes him look less baby faced.

BUT it does put me off if I feel it scratching me. I would never be okay with a beard or a mustache. The friction and hair would be a distraction and a turn off while kissing. As Red Sonja said, how the heck do you get through that bush to get to his lips? No thanks.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

Gag...after that study showed a lot of beards contain the same type of bacteria found in human waste, I can't help but dry heave a bit whenever I see a guy sporting one of those long, nasty, wiry "hipster beards." Yuck.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

Red Sonja said:


> Guys who look like this (below) are all over the place where I live. For now, ignore the “faux hawk fade” hairstyle (because it should have stayed back in the 1990’s where it belongs). Let’s just talk about the beard …
> 
> First, women seem to swoon over this **** these days. However, my women friends and I (of all ages) … when we encounter these types of beards on an attractive man … engage in a discussion of how the **** would we kiss this guy? Would we “miss” and hit beard? Would we be able to find his lips at all? The conclusion is always "too much trouble", relegate him to the “eye candy” category and move on, he’ll probably spend too much time grooming to be much fun in any case.
> 
> A beard like that is a “shield”, a “barrier” … think about that before you start getting carried away with that beard. Perhaps it’s the same thing men think about women who trowel on the makeup.


EWWWWWWWWWWW.

This is exactly the type of nasty beard I was referring to. I didn't see your post until after I posted.


----------



## toblerone (Oct 18, 2016)

GettingIt_2 said:


> I love short trimmed beards or 5 o'clock shadows on men.


This is basically me.

I call it perma-stubble, although its longer than just stubble.

It's a bit of a trick though because I have to be a bit careful when I'm making out with my wife- if I've just trimmed it, it can be a bit prickly which in turn makes the area around her mouth red.



Red Sonja said:


> Guys who look like this (below) are all over the place where I live.


I think the term for it is "overcompensating".


----------



## JayDee7 (Sep 12, 2017)

I didn’t shave it, I had the stylist trim it with a #3 guard and clean it up. My wife says it’s sexy, and says she is getting used to it. I guess I’ll keep it for a little longer now.


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

I've had a beard my entire adult life. It's always been nicely trimmed and well-groomed, though. Kissing becomes an art form for men with beards. You have to purse your lips more, and kiss more lightly to avoid irritating the ladies. You can still be artful with the tongue. You just can't "push" into her face or nethers as hard. Every time I've ever brought up shaving my beard off my wife says NO!


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

My W likes it when I have a beard, but she does prefer clean shaven. IDK, I hate that when I am clean shaven I look like a 15yr old lol. On the other hand, I have practically no greys on my head but my beard is littered with greys, so I end up looking much older than I actually am. I have too many issues with dry skin and allergies to let my beard get too long, so I usually keep it on the shorter/trimmed side.


----------



## growing_weary (Jul 23, 2017)

Not really a fan because of the face burn. Aesthetically some can look ok, but not the hipsteriffic trend of long ass Viking style beards. Meh.


----------



## Janky (Nov 26, 2013)

Clean cut or trimmed looks cool, otherwise you look like some old ladies vagina


----------

